# Fiscous Jigs



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

just wonderin what sizes and colors you guys prefer to use for walleye? any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's my favorite, I have another one that I use but I don't see it listed any more.










http://www.ficiousjigs.com/zencart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=24


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess I spelled it wrong...Ficious Jigs!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Waz_51 said:


> I guess I spelled it wrong...Ficious Jigs!


I hadn't even noticed. Ficious jigs are great.


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

That one was my favorite too


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks guys. The Mag Zitz(1/4 oz) aren't gone. I ran into a production problem and noticed too late to correct it for this season. The paint would delaminate off the lead after they went into use. 4-600 pcs are scrap. Alot of time and effort went down the tubes. Glad I caught it when I did or it could have been even worse.

I was lucky enough to have had some Zitz(1/8 oz) stuck away from last spring. They would work for the bay, but not the river. I doubt my Super Mags(3/8 oz) would work in much of the river, just too much surface area to stay straight down in current.

I will enable the Mag Zitz page and list them as sold out to make the pics available.

Harry


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

ficious said:


> Thanks guys. The Mag Zitz(1/4 oz) aren't gone. I ran into a production problem and noticed too late to correct it for this season. The paint would delaminate off the lead after they went into use. 4-600 pcs are scrap. Alot of time and effort went down the tubes. Glad I caught it when I did or it could have been even worse.
> 
> I was lucky enough to have had some Zitz(1/8 oz) stuck away from last spring. They would work for the bay, but not the river. I doubt my Super Mags(3/8 oz) would work in much of the river, just too much surface area to stay straight down in current.
> 
> ...


Did this problem happen with baby zitz as well? I was a little disappointed to not see any up this year. I still have all my favorites and I'm very pleased as always with everything I ordered this year, so it's all good. I'm just wondering if baby zitz will be back next year?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I have a hundred of so left over from last season(unpainted). What pattern would you like to see? Yes, They will be back next season.

Harry


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

ficious said:


> ...I doubt my Super Mags(3/8 oz) would work in much of the river, just too much surface area to stay straight down in current...


Harry - FYI...The Super Mag Zitz work fine for walleyes (icefishing) on the Saginaw River, it just depends on how strong the current is on the day your fishing. Heck, there's been a couple of days last year when I was nailing them on your standard size Zitz.  :evil:


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah, there was a few times that i had no problem using an 1/8oz jig in the river because the current was non existent


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Harry, what are your favorite styles for walleye? if you even fish for walleye...lol


----------



## JClark23 (Dec 15, 2010)

Middle bottom row is my favorite and go to for my lake i live on.... Usually don't come of the pole all season.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Waz,

My walleye catches are incidental. I'd love fish the bay for eyes, but I never seem to get out there. Lack of a machine and suitable poles doesn't help. 

I spent most of my time on LSC chasing gills and crappies through the ice, perch and gills during the summer.

Harry


----------



## JClark23 (Dec 15, 2010)

ficious said:


> Waz,
> 
> My walleye catches are incidental. I'd love fish the bay for eyes, but I never seem to get out there. Lack of a machine and suitable poles doesn't help.
> 
> ...


Harry, i need some red/white ones. Didn't really see any on the site. Red and white is the go to colors for gills on my lake!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

do you have enough glow smerch in the zitz style so that i can wait a few days to buy them? or do i need to get them now?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

It shouldn't be a problem. I'll put a couple aside for you. I might even have a surprise for you as well.

Harry


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

awesome! im gunna get a couple of those plus a super mag zitz in glow yellow tiger...im not sure what this suprise is going to be but im excited! im just gunna put the order in now and ill buy more later as needed


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

I just ordered some super mags and some regular zits. Thanks for the reminder waz ive been wanting to try some on the bay. We'll see!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

You could also consider some Zitz Lites for Bay walleye same profile as the Zitz just half the weight they have a slower drop/flutter. Just something to think about. Plenty of great colors to choose from them.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Plenty of Zitz on page #2 of the Special Feature page too.
It sometimes gets missed. These are short run patterns.

Harry


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

ficious said:


> I have a hundred of so left over from last season(unpainted). What pattern would you like to see? Yes, They will be back next season.
> 
> Harry


I think glow bloogillII, wonderbread, glow purple fades to orange, monkey bug, and purple back yellow tiger would all be nice to see as baby zitz.


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

I placed an order last night, if it isn't too late I want to add some Glow Smerch lil minnies to my order. I will PM you Harry.

Thanks.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

It's all good. Your updated order went out this afternoon.

Best of luck,
Harry


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

ficious said:


> It's all good. Your updated order went out this afternoon.
> 
> Best of luck,
> Harry


You da' man Harry! Can't wait for hard ice!!!


----------



## Benelli Bob (Sep 23, 2010)

JClark23 said:


> Middle bottom row is my favorite and go to for my lake i live on.... Usually don't come of the pole all season.


That one did some damage at my MN Lake of the Woods trip last year. Lost it to a 10lb eelpout on day two of a four day trip. Was not a happy camper.


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

You guys wont be disappointed with the zitz, mag zitz or super mag zitz for the Bay. Been using them for a couple years now and they rarely come off my poles. Due to their extreme glow, they are very effective in the low light periods. Perch love them too 

I'll be placing an order soon Harry. Looking forward to this year's new colors and styles.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just got my order last night, thanks a bunch for the suggestions Harry. I'm almost scared to use them, I would be crushed if I lose one!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant stop ordering these things... Just placed an order for a cousins christmas gift.

3rd order in about a week!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

BAY CREEPER said:


> I cant stop ordering these things... Just placed an order for a cousins christmas gift.
> 
> 3rd order in about a week!


My brother hates shopping and never knows what to get me. So I just have him give me his credit card and I go to town on Harry's site


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Harry,
Your jigs look great as always and of course thanks for a couple extra.

Can't wait to get out there and use 'em. Weather needs to start cooperating.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Got my latest order yesterday as well. Thank you Harry, I too appreciate the bonus ones you included. And as soon I can get out I'll let you know how they worked. 

Yes, Harry's jigs are like a crack addiction to us ice fishermen.

I'm thinking I need to start a "Ficious Anonymous " hotline to help all you poor junkies out. You can free yourself of this devils addiction by simply sending me a PM, I'll provide you my address to send and rid all your Ficious jigs. :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nick the Fish (Jul 4, 2009)

Benelli Bob said:


> That one did some damage at my MN Lake of the Woods trip last year. Lost it to a 10lb eelpout on day two of a four day trip. Was not a happy camper.



ALWAYS buy TWO of each flavor!

NtF
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Got my latest order yesterday as well. Thank you Harry, I too appreciate the bonus ones you included. And as soon I can get out I'll let you know how they worked.
> 
> Yes, Harry's jigs are like a crack addiction to us ice fishermen.
> 
> I'm thinking I need to start a "Ficious Anonymous " hotline to help all you poor junkies out. You can free yourself of this devils addiction by simply sending me a PM, I'll provide you my address to send and rid all your Ficious jigs. :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


If you have that hotline up and running, I may need the number :lol: Damn you Harry !


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

olddog413 said:


> if you have that hotline up and running, i may need the number :lol: Damn you harry !


simply friggin amazing.


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

jrsoup said:


> simply friggin amazing.


Tip of iceburg my friend. You have just seen two of the six full containers in the big box all for ice fishing. Did I mention it's a sickness  The sad part is my son doesn't share my passion so when I do decide to give it up I have no one to give them to. Any one want to be my fishing buddy. :lol::lol::lol: Seriously.... My crew is lame and I seem to have lost some of my nerve about going alone. I fish mostly first ice perch on the bay, then walleye on the river. I also have been getting back into inland gills but have limited knowledge on where to go. Anyone wants company, shoot me a p.m. Maybe someone who knows where to find the bulls on Secord !


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Dan,

It's kind of a long commute, but I'd be happy to show you around LSC(if we ever get any ice:sad if that sounds appealing. Spring brings the bull gills into the canals too. Summer is perch on the islands.

PS.....WOW!

Harry


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

olddog413 said:


> Tip of iceburg my friend. You have just seen two of the six full containers in the big box all for ice fishing. Did I mention it's a sickness  The sad part is my son doesn't share my passion so when I do decide to give it up I have no one to give them to. Any one want to be my fishing buddy. :lol::lol: Seriously.... My crew is lame and I seem to have lost some of my nerve about going alone. I fish mostly first ice perch on the bay, then walleye on the river. I also have been getting back into inland gills but have limited knowledge on where to go. Anyone wants company, shoot me a p.m. Maybe someone who knows where to find the bulls on Secord !


I can see the headlines now! "Long lost son re-united with his dad thru the M-S.com website, son set to inherit fathers vast fortune of icefishing lures!" :woohoo1:



olddog413 said:


> If you have that hotline up and running, I may need the number :lol: Damn you Harry !


Sure thing and to further help out with the healing of your addiction I'll even send you some $$$ to cover your shipping! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

ficious said:


> Dan,
> 
> It's kind of a long commute, but I'd be happy to show you around LSC(if we ever get any ice:sad if that sounds appealing. Spring brings the bull gills into the canals too. Summer is perch on the islands.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Harry, I know you've offered before. Your right, it's quite a hike but one I'm going to have to make soon. I always follow you guys and envy those gill pics. I'm sure I don't have to tell you, but I wouldn't keep buying your jigs if they didn't produce :fish2:.


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

Burksee said:


> I can see the headlines now! "Long lost son re-united with his dad thru the M-S.com website, son set to inherit fathers vast fortune of icefishing lures!" :woohoo1:
> 
> Sure thing and to further help out with the healing of your addiction I'll even send you some $$$ to cover your shipping! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Not that is some funny ****.:lol:


----------



## Nick the Fish (Jul 4, 2009)

Olddog413,
I don't make it up that way either. Much like Harry, easily addicted to LSC. But if you'd like another son, I'm happy to throw my name into the mix. Don't worry about the lures!!! I've got my own collection. We're just waiting on ice!!! Good luck!

NtF


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

Damn impressive collection olddog, you wouldnt want to part with one of those glow clown bug eyes would you?! That one is my favorite and also a favorite of the wally gators on the Bay  But, I lost the only one I had last year


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

Just opened my package from Harry all I can say is sweet  great quality super paint jobs quick service 
Thanks Harry


----------

